# How Many Parrots in a 125 gal tank?



## artemisblossom (Dec 2, 2008)

I have 6 blood parrots in a 125 gal tank along with a couple of small pleco's that i never see. Is this too many? I did have them split up between 2 125 gal tanks but I have an oscar in the other tank and he threw a fit one day and basically threatened to kill the parrots unless I removed them. Two of the parrots are very large (they are almost 8 years old) one is large and 3 are small. The filtration is good and I keep up with water changes but I want them to thrive. I am worried about over crowding, what do you think?


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

125 for six parrots is a great size. the most common tank size rule i have heard for parrots is 40 gallons for 1 and then 10 gallons for each additional fish so u clear that easily. as long as u keep up with water changes and provide them with caves and territories u shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## Fishwithteethlover (Mar 7, 2006)

You are fine. Blood parrots are typically not that aggressive letting you have a few more then normally allowed if it were say a Central American community with the baddies.


----------

